# Ft. Pickens



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone know whats biting at Ft. Pickens?


----------



## ColonelFarso (Aug 2, 2011)

If you find out, let me know. I'm heading out there from Arizona on Saturday, haven't been there for years.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

I too would like to hear some Ft. Pickens info. :thumbup:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I went two nights ago for a couple hours with no luck. In fact, I didn't see a single fish landed on that over-crowded pier. I had heard that the black snapper were everywhere as well as squid, but I must not have caught the right tide


----------



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

some mullet spots pinfish hardhead and sailcats ive seen some slot reds but not many also some big reds they are fun to get ahold of most of my fishing has been in the evening gl


----------

